# So Cal -North Orange County/ Southeast LA County area cruise to the coast.



## jwm (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's a find for those of you in the North Orange County, or Southeast LA County area: a secret bike trail to the beach that gets you there almost as fast as driving. 

No, really.


I recently discovered the Coyote Creek Bikeway The map in the link shows a spot several miles down from where the trail begins. 

The bikeway actually starts way up on Foster Road in La Mirada. There is good parking just a block away from the trail head.  From there it angles across the grid, dives under the surface streets, and makes a bee line to the ocean. You meet the San Gabriel trail right at El Dorado Park, and finish up at the River's End Cafe by the Seal Beach jetty. Total ride time from parking lot to ocean is around two hours for Mary and me. We aren't fast. 

If anyone in the area, or with access to it would like to get together some Saturday or Sunday for a cruise to the coast, post a reply here. We can trade info, and decide on a day and time. Here's a chance to break out the riders for some long easy miles.

JWM


----------



## 48b6 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll have to check that out one of these days.


----------



## jwm (Dec 4, 2010)

Added detail:
The trail begins on Foster road about half a block west of Marquat ave. Actually, you are in Santa Fe Springs by the time you reach the gate. The park is right at the corner of Foster and Marquat.

JWM


----------

